# Raising chair rail height



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

Are the windows recessed or flush with the surface of the wall? If they're flush, I think it might look 'unfinished' without molding around the windows. Have any pictures?


----------



## naomi (Jul 5, 2009)

Windows are recessed


----------

